# when not to



## suzanne (Aug 30, 2013)

Anytime is not always the optimum time to clean bottles.  I listed 3 examples below.

 DO NOT ATTEMJPT TO CLEAN A BOTTLE IF;

 1.  if you are the type of guy, 
 God love you, that assemble's barbie mansions at Christmas and reads the directions afterwards.

 2.  if you are in the midst of attempting to deal with a sudden septic system breakdown

 3.  if you are under the influence of hallucinogenic drugs


----------



## epackage (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm "ALL OF THE ABOVE", which is why I send mine out to be cleaned...


----------



## lblackvelvet (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello E-Package!!!   I know that your not all of the "above" !!!    I can't figure out why there is so much drama about cleaning bottles???  You either reads the threads and try the methods offered, Or you figure out your own method, or you tumble the bottle, Or you just display the bottle in it's current condition!!!   My method works well for me, I did not ask for anything from anyone in here for sharing my method of cleaning bottles. There are members in here that choose not to share their method of cleaning bottles due to all the  "Drama" that goes along with posting what works for them. I personally don't like it when a member of this forum calls another member an ( a-hole) because they have a disagreement!!  I have met a lot of great people whom have helped me a lot by answering my dumb questions in here due to me being a new collector. i personally would like to see all the negativity stop about cleaning bottles!!    That's all folk's !!!  Kevin....


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 30, 2013)

well i know i'm all of the above most of the time... my wife will confirm this...


----------



## suzanne (Aug 31, 2013)

Don't hate me because I'm beautiful.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 1, 2013)

Actualy, E - package is all the above.  He is a plumber.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 1, 2013)

> Don't hate me because I'm beautiful.


Maybe you are but with all the complaints I get you must look strange the the stick up your you know.
 What the heck is wrong with you and others. You can't just get along?
 I'm really tired of everyone's peeing and moaning so just stop it.


> Anytime is not always the optimum time to clean bottles.  I listed 3 examples below.
> 
> DO NOT ATTEMJPT TO CLEAN A BOTTLE IF;
> 
> ...


If your speaking from personal experience than....
 1. don't read the directions (or is that do?)
 2. don't clean them with septic spillage
 3. lay of the shrooms or whatever.
 Personal methods of cleaning bottles, means to do so, reasons for it and state of mind are no ones concerns but their own.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 1, 2013)

I am sorry I did not present myself more clearly, Cowseatmaize.  I just posted this for fun.  Because everyone is so intent on cleaning bottles that they might attempt it at the wrong moment.  Maybe it's time for a little R & R - what do you sat cow seat maize?  Let's go to the beach, sit on a bench, and watch the babe's stroll by.


----------

